# Couldn't fall asleep last night...



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I have been on Cipralex for 3 weeks now and last night I realized I ran out of the prescription (I was suppose to go get more yesterday).

Anyways, last night I just could not fall asleep. Whenever I can't fall asleep it really frustrates me and causes me worry (which rarely happens).

Aside from missing my dose I had a couple drinks last night, didn't get buzzed or anything.

Would this be a result from missing my dose?


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

dude, why are you asking questions like this. You obviously have dp. Just go get more medication...If your mood improves stay on it, if not get off. Quit obssessing so much . You've made 1000 posts on this site . God damn


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Father said:


> dude, why are you asking questions like this. You obviously have dp. Just go get more medication...If your mood improves stay on it, if not get off. Quit obssessing so much . You've made 1000 posts on this site . God damn


Why am I asking a question like this?

Because I am unsure of why that happened, to figure out if other people have had that experience. I don't know why you mention "You have DP", I know that already, I didn't make a post saying "is this dp?".

No I have not made a thousand posts on this site, and actually I rarely make posts at all anymore.

I see some people who ask the same things over and over again on this site, have I ever made a post about this topic before, No.

If this bothered you then don't reply.

Sorry that I'm not someone like you that only comes on this site to sit in the chat room all day long to fuck around on.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Jayd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have been on Cipralex for 3 weeks now and last night I realized I ran out of the prescription (I was suppose to go get more yesterday).
> 
> ...


Hey man, I would guess that it was probably a combo of missing the dose and a bit of anxiety over missing the dose. More likely the latter.

Too much alcohol can cause insomnia, and it always inevitably makes my dp feel worse. It doesn't sound like you had that much, but I find that my mental states are much more affected even by fairly small or moderate amounts of alcohol when my DPD is acting up.

I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have been on Cipralex for 3 weeks now and last night I realized I ran out of the prescription (I was suppose to go get more yesterday).
> 
> ...


Hey Jayd it could be a side effect from missing a dose or could be the medicine itself. Sometimes I can't sleep and if I got something big planned the next day then I start to panic.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep I think it's because of missing a dose.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Group: Members
Posts: 1,028
Joined: 08-February 11


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Father said:


> Group: Members
> Posts: 1,028
> Joined: 08-February 11


why are you always pissing people off?


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

redcomet2011 said:


> why are you always pissing people off?


im just trying to help


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

redcomet2011 said:


> why are you always pissing people off?


Exactly! I don't understand why people like him go out of their way to troll other people.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Moderator said:


> im just trying to help


In no way did you help at all...


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Jayd said:


> Exactly! I don't understand why people like him go out of their way to troll other people.


Suffering. It can drive people to be more compassionate, loving, and good. It can also turn them the other way...

Oh, and then there's the internet, which has been shown to have the same kind of social disinhibition effect that large amounts of alcohol do. Sigh.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Jayd said:


> In no way did you help at all...


you said you didn't make 1000 posts....


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Moderator said:


> you said you didn't make 1000 posts....


Ok im SORRY that I said that, when I wrote that I was referring to "threads".

So you think your helpful by confirming with me that I have made a 1000 posts?

your an idiot...


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Jayd said:


> Ok im SORRY that I said that, when I wrote that I was referring to "threads".
> 
> So you think your helpful by confirming with me that I have made a 1000 posts?
> 
> your an idiot...


Don't feed the troll!

more important, have you still been having the insomnia or has that gotten better?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

californian said:


> Don't feed the troll!
> 
> more important, have you still been having the insomnia or has that gotten better?


Yeah I should know better. Yeah it must have been the missed dose that caused insomnia. I have drank while taking the med and I can sleep fine so it isn't the alcohol.

I did wake up at like 4:30 this morning but thats probably because I leave music on when I sleep and I was able to fall back to sleep.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Ok im SORRY that I said that, when I wrote that I was referring to "threads".
> 
> So you think your helpful by confirming with me that I have made a 1000 posts?
> 
> your an idiot...


yes, by informing you that you worry too much


----------

